# Fursuit Construction



## Wereling (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Furs
Making a Siberian husky partial suit and I need some tips cause it's my first

 1-Should I do foam or balaclava base?which is easier?
 2-I'm thinking of buying the long pile fur from Distinctive Fabrics because it looks nice and the price is also cheap and because it's been recommended to me by some other people
 3-what's the best fabric for pawpads?Is suede cloth good?
 4-how should I make teeth?should I even bother if the mouth isn't gonna move and it's only partially open?
Any tips are appreciated!
P.S. I will have a $100 tops budget (I'm only 14 so I can't get a job,alright?)and my sister has plenty of upholstey foam from some stuff she was doing so I would need to buy that just the fur is all I need to buy
P.S.S. I'm doing Matrices style head and hand paws with TSebresos style follow me eyes and sock paws so any tips on those methods would be nice and for the tail I'm going freehand but I'll do a plastic wrap dummy first to get the shape and stuff unless you guys have some tail making tips (not curled just free falling)


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 8, 2012)

1. I have yet to do a balaclava head (I plan to when I'm able to make my new fursuits), but I believe it would be easier as you can craft the rest of the head right onto it without having to make a foam base (and therefor using more foam.) However you will need something to have the balaclava on (like one of those fake head things) while making the head. My first fursuit had a foam base and was personally a pain in the tail. But it really depends on how you want to go about it.

2. Fabric.com also has amazing furs for a little bit less expensive and shipping that's about half as much. You can also order half yards from there if needed. ^^

4. You could make the teeth out of Sculpey clay.


Good luck! :3


----------



## Wereling (Dec 8, 2012)

DerpyTurtle said:


> 1. I have yet to do a balaclava head (I plan to when I'm able to make my new fursuits), but I believe it would be easier as you can craft the rest of the head right onto it without having to make a foam base (and therefor using more foam.) However you will need something to have the balaclava on (like one of those fake head things) while making the head. My first fursuit had a foam base and was personally a pain in the tail. But it really depends on how you want to go about it.
> 
> 2. Fabric.com also has amazing furs for a little bit less expensive and shipping that's about half as much. You can also order half yards from there if needed. ^^
> 
> ...


Thank you!I'll check out fabric.com to see if they have what I want to get (distinctivefabrics long pile fur in grey and ivory once I get swatches to see what I like)


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 8, 2012)

Uh oh, I don't see Fabric.com's gray fur for some reason D; must be out of stock!


----------



## Teal (Dec 8, 2012)

Wereling said:


> Hey Furs
> Making a Siberian husky partial suit and I need some tips cause it's my first
> 
> 1-Should I do foam or balaclava base?which is easier?


 Can't help you there because I made mine with the plastic mesh method.
Matrices has a nice list of pros and cons for balavalava, foam and plastic canvas methods.



> 2-I'm thinking of buying the long pile fur from Distinctive Fabrics because it looks nice and the price is also cheap and because it's been recommended to me by some other people


 Their prices aren't cheap, their average. The long pile fur is very nice, thick good quality. (You can order swatches for $1 and you get 5 free when you sign up).



> 4-how should I make teeth?should I even bother if the mouth isn't gonna move and it's only partially open?
> Any tips are appreciated!


 Sculpey.




> P.S. I will have a $100 tops budget (I'm only 14 so I can't get a job,alright?)and my sister has plenty of upholstey foam from some stuff she was doing so I would need to buy that just the fur is all I need to buy


 It's probably gonna cost you about that much just in fur. 
Are you doing footpaws? Are you doing sleeves or just gloves?


----------



## Wereling (Dec 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Can't help you there because I made mine with the plastic mesh method.
> Matrices has a nice list of pros and cons for balavalava, foam and plastic canvas methods.
> 
> Their prices aren't cheap, their average. The long pile fur is very nice, thick good quality. (You can order swatches for $1 and you get 5 free when you sign up).
> ...



I'm doing small sock method foot paws a tail and gloves/sleeves (the sleeves and glove will be one piece except for where the color changes at the elbow and it'll go about 3ins over my elbow)and I've decided on 4 yds of the long pile from distinctive (couldnt find what I wanted at fabric.com) I'm doing 2 yards of grey and 2 of ivory would that be a good amount?


----------



## Teal (Dec 8, 2012)

So a tail, a head, sleeve style handpaws and sock style footpaws.

I used 4 yards and didn't make footpaws. And had about half a yard left over.

I don't know how skilled you are with fur, but you should always get a little extra because you may make a mistake.


----------



## Deo (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a job at fourteen, why not you?

Balaclava is a good method. Just make sure to buy a wick away one that is designed for hot temperatures. You're going to be miserable if you accidentally buy a winter one.

As for furs and construction techniques: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS

Sculpey works for teeth.



Wereling said:


> 4 yds of the long pile from distinctive (couldnt find what I wanted at fabric.com)


They both have inventory from the same manufacturer, the furs are most  likely identical but the photos are different due to lighting and camera  quality. The best option is to get sample swatches or ask Fursuit LJ  for pictures of fursuits made out of the fur you are curious about, that  way you can see the fur in use under a more normal photo lighting.


----------



## Deo (Dec 8, 2012)

fuck I double posted and I am sorry.
This is bad, and I should feel bad.


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 8, 2012)

Deo said:


> I had a job at fourteen, why not you?



Some states have child labor laws that place very restrictive conditions on children under 16, making it prohibitively difficult for 14- and 15-year olds to have "on the books" employment. And not everybody is cut out for dog walking or babysitting  

Wereling, I think if you get 2 yards of the gray and two yards of the ivory you should be just fine. Just a warning though, fabric.com is backordered and very understocked on fur because they sold too much on their black friday sale. 

For the balaclava head--you can also make your own balaclava out of stretch fabric if you can't find the right one online. Try athletic fabrics, they're very breathable. You will also need a head form for the balaclava method. Styrofoam heads are easily found at beauty supply stores, BUT they are generally smaller than a normal human head so you will have to "pad it out" with upholstery foam until the circumference is the same as a normal head (generally 22"-23")


----------



## Kaluna (Dec 9, 2012)

I ordered sweat wick balaclavas from seirranevada sports something, it was under the shopping section on google search. Just search "sweat wicking balaclava". You really want the kind designed for sweat wicking, trust me.

Silicon pawpads are really cool but expensive. Lots of people use fleece, thats what my fullsuits pads are made out of and it's okay but it's not the best. I like the look of shiny vynils and fake leathers personally. You can use anything really! You just want it to be think and durable.
4 yards should be plenty for a partial. I made a big husky tail and two pairs of handpaws and some other stuff out of a yard of black and half a yard of blue. If you're careful about arranging your pattern pieces you should have no problem. Just make sure to be careful about fur direction, double check everything so you dont cut pieces backwards etc. If you're planning on hand stitching I reccomend quilting thread, I really like it and its super strong.
Also I'm using a plastic cast male sunglasses mannequin which I got on ebay for about $25, including shipping. I don't recommend the styrofoam but if you can't get anything else, like Foxfairy said, you can pad it out, just don't use it as is.

Sock paws are so comfy!


----------



## Dokid (Dec 9, 2012)

1-Should I do foam or balaclava base?which is easier?

I used the balaclava base for my first head. I like how it has the advantage of already being lined and how I don't need to add foam to the back. Also I could keep it relatively proportionate to my head since it was going to be a partial

2-I'm thinking of buying the long pile fur from Distinctive Fabrics because it looks nice and the price is also cheap and because it's been recommended to me by some other people

I love that site. They're always on time and have the best customer service. For smaller items though I use this person's etsy.  http://www.etsy.com/shop/everafterf...a_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ref=sr_gallery_40

3-what's the best fabric for pawpads?

I think fleece would do nicely. Silicone would be good for gripping though. 

4-how should I make teeth?should I even bother if the mouth isn't gonna move and it's only partially open?
Any tips are appreciated!

I say you should always add teeth so it fills in that space a bit. I used sculpy which is really easy to use and is hard enough and durable enough.

P.S. I will have a $100 tops budget (I'm only 14 so I can't get a job,alright?)and my sister has plenty of upholstey foam from some stuff she was doing so I would need to buy that just the fur is all I need to buy

I made my partial with less than 100 dollars. But prepared to spend a little extra if you mess up. Oh and another thing. Look up lots and lots of references for whatever animal you're doing.

Make this







Not this


----------



## Wereling (Dec 10, 2012)

Dokid said:


> 1-Should I do foam or balaclava base?which is easier?
> 
> I used the balaclava base for my first head. I like how it has the advantage of already being lined and how I don't need to add foam to the back. Also I could keep it relatively proportionate to my head since it was going to be a partial
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh that bottom one is horrific  and thanks for the tips! 


Foxfairy said:


> Some states have child labor laws that place very restrictive conditions on children under 16, making it prohibitively difficult for 14- and 15-year olds to have "on the books" employment. And not everybody is cut out for dog walking or babysitting
> 
> Wereling, I think if you get 2 yards of the gray and two yards of the ivory you should be just fine. Just a warning though, fabric.com is backordered and very understocked on fur because they sold too much on their black friday sale.
> 
> For the balaclava head--you can also make your own balaclava out of stretch fabric if you can't find the right one online. Try athletic fabrics, they're very breathable. You will also need a head form for the balaclava method. Styrofoam heads are easily found at beauty supply stores, BUT they are generally smaller than a normal human head so you will have to "pad it out" with upholstery foam until the circumference is the same as a normal head (generally 22"-23")




-jobs- yeah in Idaho the child labor laws won't let me work but I do babysitting  so I usually get $15 every time and I also do chores for my mom to get a little extra
-fur- yeah I though that'd be a good amount for fur cause I'm not gonna be doing HUGE toony stuff 
-balaclava-ill probably buy local so I can feel the fabric  and try it on or I'll just make it from an old under armor t-shirt

Thanks everyone for the tips!and I have one more question on hand paws,would suede cloth be good?I like the feel and I'm just not so sure....


----------

